# hardware found new installation w/  xp pro



## tremmor (Apr 17, 2009)

I messed up several weeks ago with issues and finally addressing. reformatted and installed new with xp pro. A while back i think the issues was related to playing with (local security policy), i think. Ok.....i like to play too. 

Boot up and detects new hardware. (PCI simple communication controller). 
I'll let it search. find nothing. install audio cd, intel motherboard cd. finds nothing. In fact i don't even have a clue what there talking about. I don't have a modem hooked up. i only have a printer only hooked up. 

Went to 'MSConfig, device manager' checked hardware. see the hardware but don't know what it is. Its in the system folder and just says :
PCI Simple Communication Controller' thats it. tried again updates. tried deleting and did. its always there after boot. new hardware. looking for the drivers. 

I would be happy with just deleting. when i do it just shows up again. 

Got all the updates. 
All the drivers are installed.

Any ideas or thoughts. 
thanks.....


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 17, 2009)

Go into device manager right click on that device and click on properties, click on details tab and then list what it says for device instance id back here or search the web.  This is how you identify unknown hardware.


----------



## tremmor (Apr 17, 2009)

I followed your directions. i checked google with no results. this is the only thing it said for what ever its worth. 

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29B4&SUBSYS_4F4A8086&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&18

thanks for any help.


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 17, 2009)

That device is actually the microsoft HECI interface.  I really can't find a download for the driver for windows, found something for linux though.

For future information, once you have the vender and device id you can go to www.pcidatabase.com and enter both numbers and it will tell you exactly what it is as per this page.  I'm guessing that driver should be included with the chipset driver.  Try reinstalling it.


----------

